# veracuz?



## jammeing (Mar 9, 2014)

Coming down to Mexico to experience the country for a while....I have a friend here. I have a choice between Guadalajara and Veracruz city......what city would be better in the sense of the people, nightlife, safety, friendly and outgoing people, a more memorable experience in general? 

Cheers. Richard.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Again, apples and oranges...........Veracruz is a seaport on the hot and humid gulf coast ..... Guadalajara is at about 5000 foot elevation so is not as hot and humidity is much lower.......

I just noticed you are from Jamaica so maybe the weather in Veracruz would be OK for you
plus the music and nightlife might be more to your liking , Caribbean music and reggie may
make you feel like home.......good luck


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Guadalajara and Veracruz City are entirely different experiences. We live much of the year in the environs of Greater Guadalajara - a fine, attractive and sophisticated big city of about 4,000,000 people in the highlands with a great climate but Veracruz is great fun with some of the best food and music and good times to be found in Mexico or anywhere else for that matter. I would like either city but Veracruz City would have to be my choice if it boiled down to one or the other.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

jammeing said:


> Coming down to Mexico to experience the country for a while....I have a friend here. I have a choice between Guadalajara and Veracruz city......what city would be better in the sense of the people, nightlife, safety, friendly and outgoing people, a more memorable experience in general?
> 
> Cheers. Richard.


Only you can answer the question. The experienes of the rest of us who've visited the two cities are irrelevant. Spend some time in each city and you should be able to get an initial 'gut feeling' as to which you'd enjoy living in or spending extended periods of time there.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Comparing Veracruz to Guadalajara is like comparing Zanzíbar Town to Nairobi. New Orleans to Chicago. Mobile to Toledo. Paris to Marseilles. 

Guadalajara is sophisticated big city, cool, highland, urban Mexixo and Veracruz is the tropics with its own special brands of music and food and a hell of a lot more fun. Go for Veracruz.


----------

